# Incredible vid - Tribe ecouinters white man for the first time



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;oyLvdm1JXsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyLvdm1JXsg[/video]

                                                                  Incredible that there are still people who live in such complete  isolation. Those people are completely untainted by Western society  (which is poisonous in a lot of ways, if you ask me). Beautiful to  watch. It's like a tiny peek into the past.

We like to think that the West with all its cities and luxuries is all  there is to the world. Turn on the TV and you see nothing but bad shite.  But what a lot of people don't realize is that a big part of the world  is similar to what you see in the video; small groups of people living  peaceful lives in the middle of the wilderness, disconnected from  anything that we take for granted. There is a Dutch seafarer and writer  called Henk de Velde who sails around the world a lot, and he sometimes  writes about such people. One time during one of his Pacific voyages  when he temporarily stayed on one of the islands there, the people there  loved him because of his stories. They even offered to build a house  for them so he could stay there, which tempted him, but he realized that  he could never live that life because he is a Western man.


----------



## Aden (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, we do have donuts.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 25, 2011)

Contact with remote tribes is essential. How else will they get their supply of Manchester United shirts?


----------



## Browder (Jun 25, 2011)

This reminds me of one of those stories about aliens making first contact with humans. My favorite part is when their trying to brush his arm off because they think he must have dirtied himself  in some kind of white substance.

And OP's post reeks of Noble Savage complex.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 25, 2011)

I saw this yesterday.

The one thing that got me was that he probably caused a lot of medical problems by bringing in bugs we're immune to, but they aren't.
Amazing to watch though. The part where they tried to rub the white off his skin was pretty funny. And the mirror. It was really just intruiging, and I loved how peaceful the whole thing was.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 25, 2011)

This is incredible! So unbelievably interesting.


----------



## Deo (Jun 25, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Contact with remote tribes is essential. How else will they get their supply of Manchester United shirts?


 And how else will they get their fair share of diseases of which they have no immunity or defense against?




Also, this video was shot in 1993. And I'm rather peeved by the "tribal" chanting music that the Youtube goon blasted over the original audio, it's sort of degrading.
_Oh look! Black SAVAGES! Surely a chanting "tribal" song with some techno beat is accurate in portraying this moment!_ _As we all know every tribal culture is exactly the same: inferior._


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 25, 2011)

When the "White People" run out of oil we're going to be begging this tribe for food.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyLvdm1JXsg Here it is without the stupid music overlayed.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 25, 2011)

Zenia said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyLvdm1JXsg Here it is without the stupid music overlayed.


 
Stupid music? That was a GREAT song! Have you no taste?


----------



## Zenia (Jun 25, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Stupid music? That was a GREAT song! Have you no taste?


Don't get me wrong... I like the music, it was just unfitting for the video. I prefer the narrator and hearing the actual sounds of the film.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 25, 2011)

Zenia said:


> DOn't get me wrong... I like the music, it was just unfitting for the video. I prefer the narrator and hearing the actual sounds of the film.


 
It was unfitting. That was totally a Native American singer.


----------



## Aden (Jun 26, 2011)

Drums that aren't part of a standard rock kit = ETHNIC
duh


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 26, 2011)

Deo said:


> And how else will they get their fair share of diseases of which they have no immunity or defense against?



Are you saying that discovering these tribes is only going to cause trouble for said tribe? I can imagine it doing so, but eh.



> Also, this video was shot in 1993. And I'm rather peeved by the "tribal" chanting music that the Youtube goon blasted over the original audio, it's sort of degrading.
> _Oh look! Black SAVAGES! Surely a chanting "tribal" song with some techno beat is accurate in portraying this moment!_ _As we all know every tribal culture is exactly the same: inferior._


 
Yeah, I thought the same way... I don't see them as inferior obviously, but I did think the music was just a little degrading. And I had no idea this was in '93! But after what you pointed out already, now I can't help but think "well, that tribe is fucked, then." I really do wonder what that tribe is like today, if it's still there.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNQo8GAqILM&feature=related

There's a link to the first part of the documentary, it's in five parts.
It's a really beautiful thing to watch.


----------



## William (Jun 26, 2011)

This is like the time I handed my grandfather an iPhone


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 26, 2011)

ahahahahahaa
i liek the comment about throwin a bible in there and watchin them all kill eachother


----------



## Kamatz (Jun 26, 2011)

OP wouldn't be living in western society if he didn't think it was a net gain despite its "poisons", so don't criticize.

Society is the same no matter where you look. These people share our  faults and our virtues, just not our technological advances.



William said:


> This is like the time I handed my grandfather an iPhone


 
HAHAHA


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 29, 2011)

Kamatz said:


> OP wouldn't be living in western society if he didn't think it was a net gain despite its "poisons", so don't criticize.
> 
> Society is the same no matter where you look. These people share our  faults and our virtues, just not our technological advances.


 
Yeah, I was born into a western society, it's too late now. I'm not saying "lol we should look at these guys and ditch our western shit and go live with them, lololo," if you read and thought about my post, you'd know. As western folk, we _cannot_ move to this because we've been - for lack of a better word - spoilt. I wouldn't ever consider moving over there, to be honest. I enjoy western technology far too much. Now next time you read a post that puts a point forward like that, stop and think about it _yourself, _which is what the post is intended for.

And in this native society, there's no doubt an awful lot less conflict over stupid things that we don't even _need_ to survive, and there's none of the shit-tons of problems around that have been opened up as being part of a first-world country. I'm basically putting forward the question: "will we be happy like this?" Think next time.


----------



## Sam tails (Jun 29, 2011)

Amazing vid, it makes ya think, how many other tribes in the world have been untouched by western society?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 29, 2011)

Sam tails said:


> Amazing vid, it makes ya think, how many other tribes in the world have been untouched by western society?


 
For all we know, we could have discovered them all by now!


----------

